# Tadpole ID



## imalizard (Oct 24, 2009)

Was wondering if any one can id these tadpoles for me? They are 2cm long and 3 of them have 4 legs. They were found in S.A Mannum Waterfalls. Found in small pools in the rocks near the fast flowing streams.

Ive been feeding them algae. Do I feed them anything different now that they are starting to absorb the tail?












This one is quite spotty and bigger so Im thinking he is a different type...





Thanks, Daniel


----------



## imalizard (Oct 24, 2009)

Found in this type of area... most of the tadpoles were in the pools in the rocks.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 24, 2009)

wow thats some nice place u found them.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 24, 2009)

feed them mango seeds, lettece etc. dont know what they are though sorry, but are the laws in sa say your aloud to take from wild?


----------



## eipper (Oct 25, 2009)

Crinia signifera.....most frogs are not protected in SA


----------



## imalizard (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep thanks eipper! I only just found that out a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## reptilemanor (Oct 25, 2009)

It's exciting to watch them grow isn't it.
My kids kindy had someone bring in a batch of tadpoles, they'd found them in a drying up puddle. Poor taddy's!
Being a wildlife carer they asked me if I knew what type they were, I'm into reptiles and amphibians, but identifing a tadpole is beyond me. Luckily I knew enough to say they were NOT cane toads.
A few months later they were able to release every one of them, they ended up being 'penny' frogs, I'm not sureof their name, they are those little green frogs with red stripe near their eyes, about the size of a 1 cent piece (if anyone remembers them, lol)
Good luck with your little taddy's.


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 25, 2009)

iwas about to say it resembled a common froglet lol


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 25, 2009)

well if i were to hazard a guess id say there tadpoles


----------



## imalizard (Oct 29, 2009)

They are little froglets now! Just came out of the water about 2 hours ago. Very very tiny so i can't feed them my pinheads or baby woodies. Im trying them on this small flying insect that is in the grass. Ive also got a few wrigglers in there as i was told they might eat them too.


----------



## xavarx7 (Oct 29, 2009)

wow they are really small, lol i got spotted marsh frog tadpoles that are bigger then them... nice


----------

